
XKCD: 2018 Midterm Challengers - sohkamyung
https://xkcd.com/2067/
======
syncsynchalt
Of all the things I thought would come from my wife's campaign, having her
show up in XKCD was not one of them.

~~~
sohkamyung
Appearing in an XKCD comic: Achievement unlocked. :-)

